# Picture rotates to landscape



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to send a photo through MMS but it won't send as portrait. Picture will rotate to landscape. This never happened to the galaxy nexus but it happens to the s3.

Any changes to settings that I need to do??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you on AOSP or TW? I doubt there's a setting for it somewhere, but it may be a TW problem.


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm using aosp baked bean

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

